# Cerradura electrica - Proyecto



## Maylor (May 10, 2012)

Hola, he estado buscando como hacer cerraduras electronicas y solo he encontrado cosas con pic (lo que aun no se usar) Pensando de como hacer una cerradura sin pic y de manera simple se me ocurrio esto.

Es una cerradura que para abrirla se necesita una Tarjeta, es un proceso tan simple que si lo haces bien parecera profesional () Aun no la hago por lo que es un proyecto no terminado y lo publico para ver si alguien me puede ayudar a terminar o modificar las partes que la componen.

Aqui va:

Lo primero y mas dificil que tienes que hacer, que es en la parte que necesito ayuda, es la tarjeta. Esta tarjeta no necesita hacerle cosas raras como programarla, ponerle codigos etc, etc.
Es una tarjeta que contiene 2 circuitos, la idea es poner Chip (Tarjeta Sim del celular) duplicado. Estos se conectan bajo la tarjeta (es lo que no se como hacer) y asi hacerla funcionar. Lo digo como chip y no solo un pedaso de metal porque asi parecera mas complicada y mas dificil de decifrar el diseño que le dara parecera complicado siendo que solo se conectan uno con otro.






La caja que tiene que hacer que acepte la tarjeta es mucho mas facil de hacer, y solo necesitas la cerradura una bateria de los volts que necesite tu cerradura y hacer la linda cajita decorada donde insertaras tu tarjeta. Esta funciona como un interruptor ya que al insertar la tarjeta encenderas el circuito y haras abrir la puerta.





Este es mi proyecto el como ven faltan algunas cosas como:
La forma de cerrar la cerradura (si es que no se cierra sola) 
Como conectar los 2 circuitos

Yo, para teminar el proyecto solo necesito saber como puedo modificar la tarjeta para que la parte que los conecta no se vea y si lo termino subo un video para que vean como queda


----------



## maxee (May 10, 2012)

jaja, mira que idea.. Esta bien la idea de utilizar dos chips para que paresca que hay algo mas que un pedaso de metal que hace contacto, pero parece imposible meter eso donde de una tarjeta de credito por ejemplo, podrias hacer una PCB con los garabatos que quieras para que a la vista aparente que tiene algo electronico.o mejor aun puede agregarle un contacto mas, y en el la tarjeta hacer un circuito oscilador, de manera que si tenga algo electronico, si no con cualquier pedazo de alambre te abren la puerta. Entonces, dos contactos para alimentacion de la tarjeta y otro para enviar los pulsos del oscilador, en la puerta algun otro circuitito que te abra la puerta cuando recibe la frecuencia a la qe oscila la tarjeta que se yo.. Puedo seguir flasheando jja, si no con dos resistencias formando un divisor resistivo y en la puerta un comparador de ventana..

Edit: Se que no es la idea orginal.. pero te puede interesar.. te dejo una imagen,


----------

